# Freshwater Fingereater



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, fresh water cuda's. 

Cabo's are the chit too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting! Got to say it's somewhat odd for this native south florida salt to see a Cabo running for freshies. Cool report!

Cheers


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very cool to see a post from up north. Thanks.


BTW, you only have a few more months so get few more in while you can ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

not if you believe global warming


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Ahhh... then comes the season for ice drinking... errrrr I mean ice fishing. ;D


----------

